# Guy on CL with FOUR Earthquake 42000BX amps!!



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wish I could blow $2k on amps! :laugh:

---------------------------------

*Earthquake 42000BX 1000 watts x 2 @ 4ohms or 500 x 4 @ 2 ohms

Date: 2012-06-30, 11:03AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] 

Earthquake 42000BX 1000 watts x 2 @ 4ohms or 500 x 4 @ 2 ohms - $500 (Phillipston)*



> I have 4 old school high power sub woofer amplifiers up for grabs. They are Earthquake 42000 BX retail on these were $1,679 ea. They weren't on a shelf in a store they were custom built for me from Earthquake electronics. This amp will deliver 1000 watts X 2 into 4 ohms or 500 watts X 4 into two ohms. It has a built in x-over for lows and highs. The bad thing is that you do need an upgraded electrical system for your car in order to run these amps correctly. You need at least a 250 amp alternator. If you want to come to me with your vehicle we can hook it up and test it out. The amp is very large, almost 3 feet long. I am asking $500 ea. or would be willing to trade for a decent size plasma television. Thanks for reading my post and email me if interested.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice! I don't need 4 of them, but wouldn't mind one...Too bad the funds have dried up!


----------

